# Comparison Mac OS X Server 10.3 vs Windows Server 2003



## pjmonk (Jun 7, 2004)

I would like to get peoples opinions on the advantages of Mac OS X Server 10.3 over Windows Server 2003.  
Documentation, Websites, other forums would all be very good.  
I am getting together a sort of brief for my boss so that I can convince him of the advantage of Mac OS X Server 10.3 over Windows Server 2003.


----------



## Cam@cshbe.com (Jun 8, 2004)

the biggest thing i can think of is that OS X is $1000 For unlimited clients were windows is $67 or $72 for each client on top of what you spend on the os


----------



## Pengu (Jun 8, 2004)

OSX has no extra costs for supporting mac, unix, linux, windows clients.


----------



## wiz (Jun 19, 2004)

hmm i dont think 10.3 server is better than 2k3.. win 2k3 is really good. i mean really good.. or so i've heard.


----------



## Pengu (Jun 20, 2004)

I've heard that you can't get pregnant the first time you have sex. and I've heard that George bush was elected fair-and-square. and I've heard that mcdonalds uses real eggs, and 100% export quality australian beef (in oz). I've also heard that the pixies unicorns and teddy bears all have picnics once a week.
While the GUI of Windows is linked so tightly to the kernel, it will never be stable.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 20, 2004)

The cost to deploy Panther Server will be much less than Win 2003 Server at the same client license points.  In fact, it could (or almost) pay for the new Xserves to run it on!

*Windows Server 2003*
_http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/howtobuy/licensing/pricing.mspx_
$999 for 5 CALs (user or device) [Standard Edition]
$1,199 for 10 CALs (user or device) [Standard Edition]
$3,999 for 25 CALs (user or device) [Enterprise Edition]
Additional CALs are $199 (5) or $799 (20).
External Connector License (...for those who would like to allow external users, such as business partners and customers, to access their network...) is $1,999.

*Mac OS X 10.3 Server*
_http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/_
$499 for 10 Client license
$999 for *unlimited* Client license

-----------------------------

In order to have 10 clients and to allow external connections to the network, it would cost the following total:

Win:  $1199 + $1999 = $3198
Mac: $499 + 0 = $499
(($2699 more for Win, or almost buy a singe G5 Xserve in std. config with the savings))

If you had 25 clients and wanted to allow external connections to the network, it would cost:

Win: $3999 + $1999 = $5998
Mac: $999 + 0 = $999
(($4999 more for Win, or buy a dual G5 Xserve with 2gb ram and 3x80gb drives with the savings ))

If you had 50 clients and wanted to allow external connections to the network, it would cost:

Win: $(3999+799+199) + $1999 = $6996
Mac: $999 + 0 = $999
(($5997 more for Win, or buy a dual G5 Xserve with 4gb ram and 3x80gb drives with the savings or two std config single g5 Xserves! ))


----------



## Pengu (Jun 20, 2004)

nice work mdnky


----------

